# Gucci 'Hack' Balenciaga 2021



## papertiger

We're having a discussion on Gucci forum on the Aria 100 Centenary collection at Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-100th-anniversary.1036162/#post-34477166  . My opinion is on that thread, but I don't want to sway you (I cherish both houses but I know my Bal pieces are not universally the most popular (commercial)). 

As you may know one 'story' is the Gucci 'collab' with Balenciaga (both Kering companies). 









						Gucci’s “Hacking” Of Balenciaga Is A Fashion Power Move – And Finally Available To Shop
					

Alessandro Michele’s Aria collection was “contaminated” by the unmistakable work of Demna Gvasalia.




					www.vogue.co.uk
				




*I would love to know Bal lover's opinions on this artistic/commercial X? *


----------



## Asphodel

papertiger said:


> We're having a discussion on Gucci forum on the Aria 100 Centenary collection at Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-100th-anniversary.1036162/#post-34477166  . My opinion is on that thread, but I don't want to sway you (I cherish both houses but I know my Bal pieces are not universally the most popular (commercial)).
> 
> As you may know one 'story' is the Gucci 'collab' with Balenciaga (both Kering companies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci’s “Hacking” Of Balenciaga Is A Fashion Power Move – And Finally Available To Shop
> 
> 
> Alessandro Michele’s Aria collection was “contaminated” by the unmistakable work of Demna Gvasalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would love to know Bal lover's opinions on this artistic/commercial X? *
> 
> View attachment 5056975
> View attachment 5056976


This does not work for me at all.


----------



## CeeJay

*100% NO!!!! *

Why was this done? .. Gucci has been doing well lately and Balenciaga's popularity has increased (_although not necessarily for the 'new' handbags - vis-a-vis, the "new" Neo Classic and the Hourglass bags_).  So, is the purpose to have the fans of the 2 brands do a "cross-check" of the other fashion house?  IMO, the whole splashing of the logos and names .. it's tacky!


----------



## sdkitty

papertiger said:


> We're having a discussion on Gucci forum on the Aria 100 Centenary collection at Gucci https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-100th-anniversary.1036162/#post-34477166  . My opinion is on that thread, but I don't want to sway you (I cherish both houses but I know my Bal pieces are not universally the most popular (commercial)).
> 
> As you may know one 'story' is the Gucci 'collab' with Balenciaga (both Kering companies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci’s “Hacking” Of Balenciaga Is A Fashion Power Move – And Finally Available To Shop
> 
> 
> Alessandro Michele’s Aria collection was “contaminated” by the unmistakable work of Demna Gvasalia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would love to know Bal lover's opinions on this artistic/commercial X? *
> 
> View attachment 5056975
> View attachment 5056976


I don't care for the Bal bag and I like this logo thing even less


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Luke Meagher's take on his "Haute Le Mode" channel is pretty good. "So dumb, but I kinda love it."


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I love the idea of two luxury designers coming together for a collection, but this mashup is just really unappealing to me. It doesn't elevate either brand in any meaningful way. Maybe they just want people to know the two companies are under one ownership so hey, if you like Gucci, switch over to Bal and vice-versa? I didn't totally hate the floral hourglass bag, but that was about it.


----------



## Jaxholt15

I think this was a great way to give props to another innovative designer.  Why not, people are talking about it?


----------



## ILP

Jaxholt15 said:


> I think this was a great way to give props to another innovative designer.  Why not, people are talking about it?


I disagree.  The adage “all press is good press” doesn’t apply when the “press” says the hack/collaboration is hideous and the brands are about aesthetics.


----------



## jelliedfeels

The bags work, I think, because that’s sort of the easiest part to mesh as you use the print of of one brand and the shape and or logo of the other: 
Honestly, I think the heavy branding on the clothes is very telling. They have had to quite literally label some of these things to tell you what they are  
I think demna’s balenciaga is clearly the dominant partner of this collab. A lot of this stuff looks like pure bal to me. Where’s the Gucci prints? voluminous shapes? floaty material? Hippy luxe aesthetic? Gucci seems to have left it at the branding alone.


----------



## Sferics

Everything looks so...tasteless.
Someone referred to it as "logomania nightmare". I think this is absolutely accurate.


----------



## dangerouscurves

The bags and shoes look look those Frankenstein fake stuff, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jelliedfeels

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Luke Meagher's take on his "Haute Le Mode" channel is pretty good. "So dumb, but I kinda love it."



OT but....I used to watch that guy but it frustrates me that he has such a hate campaign against Maria Grazia Churi for....being successful? Not being John galliano? Using belts because that’s part of the Dior aesthetic and SLGs sell? He couldn’t stand to give her credit for anything. 

Meanwhile, he’d praise the most basic outfits and ignore clear flaws in other designers because of who they were. I think this is good example of this- you can bet your bottom dollar if  He didn’t know the fashionistas are supposed to love Alessandro and demna he’d be calling them out for the obvious problems in this collection but instead he gets the joke


----------



## averagejoe

jelliedfeels said:


> OT but....I used to watch that guy but it frustrates me that he has such a hate campaign against Maria Grazia Churi for....being successful? Not being John galliano? Using belts because that’s part of the Dior aesthetic and SLGs sell? He couldn’t stand to give her credit for anything.
> 
> Meanwhile, he’d praise the most basic outfits and ignore clear flaws in other designers because of who they were. I think this is good example of this- you can bet your bottom dollar if  He didn’t know the fashionistas are supposed to love Alessandro and demna he’d be calling them out for the obvious problems in this collection but instead he gets the joke


I totally agree. I still see on YouTube comments how Maria Grazia is such a terrible designer and that they want Galliano back...from like over 10 years ago! I loved Galliano, but times have changed. This guy has to get over it. Galliano is _NEVER _coming back to Dior based on how he was fired for his drunken comments. Besides, Dior has grown over 6 times based on revenue since Galliano left, which says a lot about his successors and the management behind them.

I absolutely dislike watching people's opinions on YouTube. They're usually "talking head" videos trying to sound like they see pros and cons. I noticed some people forcing themselves to say cons about a bag that they clearly like, just to sound "unbiased". So forced. If I wasn't sure I liked something, and had to watch YouTube videos of other people talking about how they feel about it, then maybe I shouldn't be buying it. Besides, it's not like most of us will even have access to the Gucci and Balenciaga "hack", even if we liked it. Not even that vlogger.

EDIT: It gets worse. I just clicked on his account to see that he even "reacts" to Billie Eilish's Vogue cover. All of us have the capability of reacting, or not. We don't need to hear someone pretend to be dramatic to get screen time.


----------



## papertiger

jelliedfeels said:


> OT but....I used to watch that guy but it frustrates me that he has such a hate campaign against Maria Grazia Churi for....being successful? Not being John galliano? Using belts because that’s part of the Dior aesthetic and SLGs sell? He couldn’t stand to give her credit for anything.
> 
> Meanwhile, he’d praise the most basic outfits and ignore clear flaws in other designers because of who they were. I think this is good example of this- you can bet your bottom dollar if  He didn’t know the fashionistas are supposed to love Alessandro and demna he’d be calling them out for the obvious problems in this collection but instead he gets the joke





averagejoe said:


> I totally agree. I still see on YouTube comments how Maria Grazia is such a terrible designer and that they want Galliano back...from like over 10 years ago! I loved Galliano, but times have changed. This guy has to get over it. Galliano is _NEVER _coming back to Dior based on how he was fired for his drunken comments. Besides, Dior has grown over 6 times based on revenue since Galliano left, which says a lot about his successors and the management behind them.
> 
> I absolutely dislike watching people's opinions on YouTube. They're usually "talking head" videos trying to sound like they see pros and cons. I noticed some people forcing themselves to say cons about a bag that they clearly like, just to sound "unbiased". So forced. If I wasn't sure I liked something, and had to watch YouTube videos of other people talking about how they feel about it, then maybe I shouldn't be buying it. Besides, it's not like most of us will even have access to the Gucci and Balenciaga "hack", even if we liked it. Not even that vlogger.
> 
> EDIT: It gets worse. I just clicked on his account to see that he even "reacts" to Billie Eilish's Vogue cover. All of us have the capability of reacting, or not. We don't need to hear someone pretend to be dramatic to get screen time.



100% with you on that one. He is horrible about Maria Grazia, but happily Dior customers don't agree as they like to actually wear the things they buy. 

He's _not_ a fan of Hedi Slimane for Celine either (understatement!)  

I enjoy talking about things even if they are not for me or I couldn't afford it. I think it's interesting. 

This collection does show us how many iconic and cult status products Derma has created for Bal. 

I think the whole thing is to give Bal more exposure now that Derma has his first Bal Couture collection coming out (delayed since last year). Kering need Balenciaga to bring in some profits as it's not even in the top 3 of its owned brands, Gucci has has a much bigger following (customers and interested parties). 









						Balenciaga to delay first haute couture collection to July 2021
					

Balenciaga is to delay its first foray into haute couture until July 2020, said its creative director Demna Gvasalia.




					fashionunited.uk


----------



## Asphodel

This may become a trend after all!


----------



## LostInBal

it’s the last straw


----------



## KayyCee

I love this collection, which seems to be an unpopular opinion. I preordered the small hourglass and I'm super excited to get it . I can't wait for the official release to see the full range of accessories that will be available, I may grab a few other items. I definitely see these pieces being coveted in the future.


----------



## Limetka

KayyCee said:


> I love this collection, which seems to be an unpopular opinion. I preordered the small hourglass and I'm super excited to get it . I can't wait for the official release to see the full range of accessories that will be available, I may grab a few other items. I definitely see these pieces being coveted in the future.



Do you know when the collection is arriving?


----------



## KayyCee

Limetka said:


> Do you know when the collection is arriving?


I ordered mid August . Originally I was told to expect delivery in October , but now I’m hearing they may not arrive until November . So possibly the collection was pushed back slightly ? I’ll update if i get confirmation on the actual date .


----------



## Limetka

KayyCee said:


> I ordered mid August . Originally I was told to expect delivery in October , but now I’m hearing they may not arrive until November . So possibly the collection was pushed back slightly ? I’ll update if i get confirmation on the actual date .



Thank you so much! I’m super excited about this collection.


----------



## KayyCee

Limetka said:


> Thank you so much! I’m super excited about this collection.


Welcome . I’m excited for this one too!


----------



## songan

These small and large Hourglass bags will eventually be collectors' items. Monogram heaven!


----------



## songan

Exhibit A


----------



## KayyCee

The collections are live now
Gucci X Balenciaga :https://www.gucci.com/us/en/st/capsule/gucci-and-balenciaga
Balenciaga X Gucci: https://www.balenciaga.com/en-us/se...efn2=countryInclusion&prefv2=US&start=0&sz=84


----------



## Bakerqueen

Happy release days all!! Got my hourglass small size GG Monogram bag


----------



## Limetka

I bought the beige and brown leather Neo Classic City. So excited!


----------



## Bakerqueen

Limetka said:


> I bought the beige and brown leather Neo Classic City. So excited!


I'm thinking to get that one too, but I have to stop myself  Holidays coming need shopping sprees for families  Great choice, love that bag too


----------



## Limetka

Bakerqueen said:


> I'm thinking to get that one too, but I have to stop myself  Holidays coming need shopping sprees for families  Great choice, love that bag too



I feel you! Really want another item from this collection but trying to resist.


----------



## sparklywacky

I just got the black canvas camera bag from Balenciaga.com. I was definitely hyped up while I was browsing the website early this morning so hopefully this won’t end up as a regret purchase. Lol.


----------



## KayyCee

Limetka said:


> I bought the beige and brown leather Neo Classic City. So excited!


I love that one too, congrats!


----------



## papertiger

I'm passing but congrats on everyone so far that's investing and in love


----------



## cerulean blue

bought myself one of shoulder bags that was $1150. really glad I did because when I woke up, half of the collection was sold out.


----------



## daisychainz

The hourglass bags are all awesome!


----------



## happylittlegirl

I actually really love some of the pieces even though I'm neither a Gucci or Balenciaga girl. The combo is just bomb!


----------



## m8n0y

I am so upset with Gucci right now!!! I purchased the hacker project small hourglass bag early morning (at 4:15am-ish PST) on 11/15/2021. I was super excited to be able to score the bag online and patiently waited for the order confirmation email which came about 15 minutes later. I also kept checking on Gucci.com to make sure the order shows up under my account, which it did about 30 minutes after I placed my order. The hourglass bag was still showing as available for purchase online by the time I can see the order confirmation on my Gucci account. The expected delivery date is tomorrow 11/18/2021 but the order status has not been updated from reading “order processing”.

I contacted their customer service via their chat service, and the guy said there is a problem with my payment. He abruptly ended the chat after telling me to contact my credit card company, then actually call into their customer service line to run the payment through again. I was not able to respond or ask him more question about the payment issue. But after a minute or so, he sent another message asking if there is anything else he can help me with & then the rating survey popped up. I gave him “0” ⭐️!

I called my bank while holding for a live Rep on the Gucci customer service phone line. My bank confirmed no issue with my payment & the charge is showing as pending. The Gucci Rep also confirmed over the phone that there is no issue with my payment, but many people who ordered from the hacker collection have the same problem. The Rep said she has emailed their warehouse to confirm they have my order but will need to wait for their response before getting back to me by the end of day today. She also told me the bag is sold out worldwide so I have a feeling that I won’t get the bag after all. I am just speechless at this point.


----------



## Bakerqueen

m8n0y said:


> I am so upset with Gucci right now!!! I purchased the hacker project small hourglass bag early morning (at 4:15am-ish PST) on 11/15/2021. I was super excited to be able to score the bag online and patiently waited for the order confirmation email which came about 15 minutes later. I also kept checking on Gucci.com to make sure the order shows up under my account, which it did about 30 minutes after I placed my order. The hourglass bag was still showing as available for purchase online by the time I can see the order confirmation on my Gucci account. The expected delivery date is tomorrow 11/18/2021 but the order status has not been updated from reading “order processing”.
> 
> I contacted their customer service via their chat service, and the guy said there is a problem with my payment. He abruptly ended the chat after telling me to contact my credit card company, then actually call into their customer service line to run the payment through again. I was not able to respond or ask him more question about the payment issue. But after a minute or so, he sent another message asking if there is anything else he can help me with & then the rating survey popped up. I gave him “0” ⭐!
> 
> I called my bank while holding for a live Rep on the Gucci customer service phone line. My bank confirmed no issue with my payment & the charge is showing as pending. The Gucci Rep also confirmed over the phone that there is no issue with my payment, but many people who ordered from the hacker collection have the same problem. The Rep said she has emailed their warehouse to confirm they have my order but will need to wait for their response before getting back to me by the end of day today. She also told me the bag is sold out worldwide so I have a feeling that I won’t get the bag after all. I am just speechless at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252417
> View attachment 5252418
> View attachment 5252419
> View attachment 5252420


Oh no. Hope your order go thru. Do you call them again?


----------



## Bakerqueen

This baby coming to me any days now, so excited!! Small hourglass


----------



## m8n0y

Bakerqueen said:


> Oh no. Hope your order go thru. Do you call them again?


I am waiting for their Rep to call me back after hearing from their warehouse. Apparently, my order went through as the charge is pending on my credit card. They are most likely gonna use the “sorry. there was a glitch and the bag was actually sold out before you made your purchase online” excuse! I don’t see Balenciaga has any issue with their release.


----------



## CeeJay

m8n0y said:


> I am waiting for their Rep to call me back after hearing from their warehouse. Apparently, my order went through as the charge is pending on my credit card. They are most likely gonna use the “sorry. there was a glitch and the bag was actually sold out before you made your purchase online” excuse! I don’t see Balenciaga has any issue with their release.


YIKES .. sorry to hear that you went through this, truly a P-I-T-A!!  Hope it all works out favorably for you ..


----------



## m8n0y

CeeJay said:


> YIKES .. sorry to hear that you went through this, truly a P-I-T-A!!  Hope it all works out favorably for you ..


Thank you. I really hope for my order to go through. I have never really wanted a Gucci bag this bad.

Anyways, the lady never called me back as she has promised, so I called Gucci again & spoke with another girl about my order. Apparently they are just regular SA’s. This girl confirmed that my order is still active & there is no issue with my payment. She told me their warehouse is swamped, especially with the hacker & Xbox collections. She suggested that I wait until end of day tomorrow (18th) to see if I receive an email from their back office confirming a delay with my order. Fingers crossed.


----------



## m8n0y

I did receive my bag from Gucci after all & it is beautiful!!!


----------



## Bakerqueen

m8n0y said:


> I did receive my bag from Gucci after all & it is beautiful!!!


Yay!! That's beautiful bag. Love it!! We have same taste  Enjoy it!!


----------



## Sneakers & LV

Glad I was able to add the shoulder zip bag to my collection. I’ve been eyeing this one since I saw the first pictures drop.


----------



## atlantis1982

I'm getting a headache trying to determine if one of these would go on the Balenciaga authentication thread or the Gucci one! 
I can't do conceptual thinking, apparently!


----------



## ksuromax

i was shopping in Bal store a day before yesterday, and it's located next door to Gucci, and in the window there was a City bag, i mean, it was clearly a Bal City - shape, design, studs (polished silver hw), it even took me a second look to figure out if it was Gucci window, or still Bal. It was made in canvas with iconic Gucci Flora pattern, and i must admit it looked VERY nice! corners and handles were leather (black), it was made in the same way as Bal did a few bags (jeans, pony hair, etc) over the years, but the main body was fabric.
i didn't check the price, as there was a waiting line to Gucci's, still thinking why i didn't take pictures??


----------



## LostInBal

ksuromax said:


> i was shopping in Bal store a day before yesterday, and it's located next door to Gucci, and in the window there was a City bag, i mean, it was clearly a Bal City - shape, design, studs (polished silver hw), it even took me a second look to figure out if it was Gucci window, or still Bal. It was made in canvas with iconic Gucci Flora pattern, and i must admit it looked VERY nice! corners and handles were leather (black), it was made in the same way as Bal did a few bags (jeans, pony hair, etc) over the years, but the main body was fabric.
> i didn't check the price, as there was a waiting line to Gucci's, still thinking why i didn't take pictures??


This one? Only 7.111€ at VC


----------



## ksuromax

LostInBal said:


> This one? Only 7.111€ at VC
> 
> View attachment 5280661
> View attachment 5280662


Yes!


----------



## Kevinaxx

I might want this just for the heck of it. Does anyone know if it’s available in stores/online?


----------



## LostInBal

Kevinaxx said:


> View attachment 5281153
> 
> I might want this just for the heck of it. Does anyone know if it’s available in stores/online?



Are you from Europe? This one is available in Vinted


----------



## Kevinaxx

LostInBal said:


> Are you from Europe? This one is available in Vinted
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281164


No, unfortunately.


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## DeryaHm

ksuromax said:


> i was shopping in Bal store a day before yesterday, and it's located next door to Gucci, and in the window there was a City bag, i mean, it was clearly a Bal City - shape, design, studs (polished silver hw), it even took me a second look to figure out if it was Gucci window, or still Bal. It was made in canvas with iconic Gucci Flora pattern, and i must admit it looked VERY nice! corners and handles were leather (black), it was made in the same way as Bal did a few bags (jeans, pony hair, etc) over the years, but the main body was fabric.
> i didn't check the price, as there was a waiting line to Gucci's, still thinking why i didn't take pictures??



I surprised myself by really wanting one of these or the Gucci monogram city. Let’s see if I can find one!


----------



## baglici0us

Safa said:


> I surprised myself by really wanting one of these or the Gucci monogram city. Let’s see if I can find one!



Fashionphile has a Gucci monogram city in stock!https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bale...-monogram-neo-classic-city-beige-ebony-908676


----------



## DeryaHm

I might go for that one if I can't find the leather trim in stock



			https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/handbags/tote-bags-for-women/the-hacker-project-medium-neo-classic-bag-p-6816952HKNN8888#
		


The finder says in stock a few places near-ish me but I'll have to call around as I don't know how reliable they are.


----------



## baglici0us

Safa said:


> I might go for that one if I can't find the leather trim in stock
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/handbags/tote-bags-for-women/the-hacker-project-medium-neo-classic-bag-p-6816952HKNN8888#
> 
> 
> 
> The finder says in stock a few places near-ish me but I'll have to call around as I don't know how reliable they are.



If you prefer the leather trim, I’d skip the FP and just try looking for it in stores as I believe those are still available. Sadly, the FP version doesn’t come with the box and packaging, which is stunning and has both the Bal and gucci dual branding. There’s a mark up as well, I think it’s around $3200 RRP.

They had both versions in stock at Holt Renfrew Vancouver a couple of weeks ago so I was able to compare them. I actually liked the full monogram version in person more as the coated canvas was really durable, waterproof and looked modern. The leather monogram version is slightly different, isn’t coated and had a more yellowish tinge.


----------



## DeryaHm

baglici0us said:


> If you prefer the leather trim, I’d skip the FP and just try looking for it in stores as I believe those are still available. Sadly, the FP version doesn’t come with the box and packaging, which is stunning and has both the Bal and gucci dual branding. There’s a mark up as well, I think it’s around $3200 RRP.
> 
> They had both versions in stock at Holt Renfrew Vancouver a couple of weeks ago so I was able to compare them. I actually liked the full monogram version in person more as the coated canvas was really durable, waterproof and looked modern. The leather monogram version is slightly different, isn’t coated and had a more yellowish tinge.



Thank you, that is very helpful! I didn't realize the brown/leather one was not coated. I was able to find one in a store today but this gives me a little pause. On the whole I think I prefer the brown leather as it seems like even more of a mashup to me. Looking forward to receiving it and checking out the packaging!


----------



## Joe Maya

Finally the type of man-bag i want.
Perfect size, perfect strap length and size.


----------



## piosavsfan

LostInBal said:


> This one? Only 7.111€ at VC
> 
> View attachment 5280661
> View attachment 5280662


I wish they didn't put Balenciaga all over this bag. I love the floral print but the branding ruins it for me.


----------



## DeryaHm

Finally got my Gucci Hack City. It is much more of a Gucci bag than I imagined — I found it at a store in a different state so bought it sight unseen. The fabric is soft, not coated canvas, but the whole bag is much stiffer and more structured than my Citys. I was anticipating soft leather for the trim but instead it’s a fairly stiff leather like H Epsom. I am not familiar enough w Gucci to know if they use this kind of leather a lot. It’s probably more durable and definitely gives the bag more structure than the beloved smooshy Bal leather, but isn’t one I’m usually drawn to. It does work w the fabric though.

It is a really cool bag, even DH was impressed, but I was somehow expecting it to be more slouchy and smooshy like a Bal. Instead it really does seem like a mashup of a classic/vintage Gucci and a Bal silhouette. Cool concept, let’s see how much use I get out of it. For the time being I’ll baby it like crazy in case I decide to sell.



It did come w the cool dual dust bag. This pic is with the tissue inside, the one below w side view is of the empty bag.


----------



## amandacasey

I ended up returning the large and eventually getting the small!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5348512




However, I notice that the sides of the bag seem like the canvas could be tighter, and appear to have a bit of an air lump or maybe stretched out canvas. I tried to capture it in the pics below- Does anyone else notice this? For anyone who owns this bag- are your sides tightly structured? I am in Canada and just last week my SA said a few would be coming in. I wonder if there will be more released or if this is it.


----------



## papertiger

Safa said:


> Finally got my Gucci Hack City. It is much more of a Gucci bag than I imagined — I found it at a store in a different state so bought it sight unseen. The fabric is soft, not coated canvas, but the whole bag is much stiffer and more structured than my Citys. I was anticipating soft leather for the trim but instead it’s a fairly stiff leather like H Epsom. I am not familiar enough w Gucci to know if they use this kind of leather a lot. It’s probably more durable and definitely gives the bag more structure than the beloved smooshy Bal leather, but isn’t one I’m usually drawn to. It does work w the fabric though.
> 
> It is a really cool bag, even DH was impressed, but I was somehow expecting it to be more slouchy and smooshy like a Bal. Instead it really does seem like a mashup of a classic/vintage Gucci and a Bal silhouette. Cool concept, let’s see how much use I get out of it. For the time being I’ll baby it like crazy in case I decide to sell.
> 
> View attachment 5306171
> 
> It did come w the cool dual dust bag. This pic is with the tissue inside, the one below w side view is of the empty bag.
> View attachment 5306173



They use many different leathers at Gucci. Gucci's stamped leather is one of the only one's I can stand (I just bought a Bamboo top-handle in the same but black). 

Because it's uncoated canvas, it's probably better for the bag that it retains its structure more.


----------



## prutchayaj

Hi everyone please help me for check my bag i'm not sure this fake or not thank you guys


----------



## prutchayaj

Hi everyone please help me for check my bag i'm not sure this fake or not thank you guys
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5581615


----------



## snibor

prutchayaj said:


> Hi everyone please help me for check my bag i'm not sure this fake or not thank you guys


We don’t authenticate


----------

